# Video Card



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, Recently ive been overclocking my video card, a nvidia geforce 7600 gs agp inno 3d stock cooling, currently its clock core is at 460 mhz from basic 400 mhz and my memory clocks at 383 instead of 333mhz its using stock cooling and was wondering what i could probably run it at maxxed its at 42 degrees celcius not underload and about 56 degrees underload and this current overclock is Extremely stable was just wondering what i could get it up to Thanks!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Basically an overclock on the graphics card is good if you can run all your games without anything looking weird, such as artifacts or strange textures. I use RivaTuner (works for both NVIDIA and ATI cards) to overclock and 3DMark to check for artifacts. Once you OC to the point where anything looks weird just back down the clock one step and you should be fine. The methodology is similar to CPU and RAM overclocking.

RivaTuner: http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner
3DMark: http://www.futuremark.com/download/

Note that the latest 3DMark Vantage only works for Vista systems.

Before you overclock anything, please make sure you're computer isn't overheating as it is. Your CPU should be below 60C during load and graphics card under 70C. Also check that your PSU is capable of handling your system. Info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah thats what ive been doing, ive been using riva and 3dmark 06 not vantage it only works on dx10 and mines dx9.0c i do have vista but yeah i just made this post really so i can just Skip to the maxxed because i wanna make the first "7600 gts" the peformance of the gt and the ram of the gs. and i have a gt in the machine behind me so i can get what i need so Yeah ok thanks


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok now this is annoying my specs are at 491 core clock and 413 for memory and my DRIVER keeps crashing. any solution? because i goto get the final stats for 3dmark and my driver crashes!


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok it seems i have to lower my overclock level to use things like second life and stuff which are usuals for me it seems ive hit my max for ocing (502 core, 423 memory) with my cooling, it seems that its not very stable but i know about the power stability trick and was wondering if it was possible to push that onto my gpu core so i can get it running at full power and very stable so yeah...
My 3dmark 06 score with 502 core and 423 memory oc







my usual is (no ocing at all 1gb ddr 2 533 ram q6600) 2387
thats just under 900 points, thats a SUBSTANCIAL increase!


----------

